
Québec passes law to test immigrants on Québec values and French. - throwmex
https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/montreal/closure-bill-21-bill-9-national-assembly-1.5177520
======
dang
Please see
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20199084](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20199084)
and please don't do this again on HN.

------
amiga_500
I have PR in Quebec, it took 4 years to get. I really hope this does not
adversely effect two guys who work for me who are in the PR queue.

I don't think this headline accords with the article. It is speaking about
people waiting for PR who will have to reapply, not people who have PR who
will somehow be retested and then thrown out.

------
mrunkel
Why does Quebec have it’s own immigration policy? I mean, why can’t I just
emigrate to Canada in BC and then move to Quebec?

------
cpncrunch
Title wrong, and no mention of deporting in article.

------
t1o5
Canada has open arms but Québec has closed its doors. This is not a deterrent
for skilled immigrants as they can immigrate elsewhere in Canada which follows
Express Entry system.

Québec is not really a destination for skilled immigrants anyway because its
immigration system is bloated and delayed. It takes 4 years to immigrate to
Québec while 6 months elsewhere in Canada. Probably the CAQ government is
adhering to its voter base by this.

~~~
rdtsc
Ah interesting, so it's not a federal (central) system. Is there anything to
prevent someone immigrating to Alberta and then moving to Quebec?

